# Weekly Competition 2013-23



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U2 F2 R F' U' F2 R2 U2
*2. *F U F U' R2 F' U R' U2
*3. *F R U R' U2 F' U F U2
*4. *U' R F' U2 R U' F' R U
*5. *F R' F' R U2 F2 R2 U' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 D2 B L B D' F L2 R' U F2 R'
*2. *R' F' D B L F' L' U' R D' F L2 F2 R2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 B U2
*3. *B' L2 B L2 F' L2 F' D2 B U2 F' U' R U L2 F D F' R2 U' F'
*4. *B' L2 B D2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 F' U2 R' D' F2 R' F2 U' F D L' R'
*5. *F' L2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' L' U R' F' L2 D' L R D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw B' Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 R D Rw2 U' R' D2 Fw2 D' Fw D' L Rw' Fw2 F D2 Rw R' Fw' F' L' R' Uw' L2 Uw2 B2 R' Uw2 Fw2 D2 L D2 U B L
*2. *B F' L B' Rw' R' F D Uw2 Fw2 Uw Fw' Rw Fw D Uw U2 B2 L' D2 F2 Uw L D2 Uw' Fw U2 Fw' L R Uw' U2 B L2 R2 Uw' L2 Uw2 B R'
*3. *Rw2 Fw' D Rw2 B U2 R B' F' Uw' B2 L' B2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F L Fw2 L Rw2 R F' L2 Fw F' Uw U B U Rw U' Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw2 B Uw
*4. *B D B2 R' B Uw' L2 Rw F Uw' L2 Rw2 B' L' Fw2 L2 Fw2 U Fw Rw' Uw B Uw Fw' U L2 Rw2 D' Rw B' Uw2 L' Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw' F2 Rw D' Uw'
*5. *Uw2 Rw' R' B F2 Rw2 B' Rw2 B Rw' D' U' Rw2 Fw Rw R' F2 D' R' Uw' L2 D' Fw2 D B2 Fw D' U2 L2 Rw' F D' Uw' U' Rw Fw2 L U B D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Dw L2 B' D2 L' D2 Rw2 R2 B' Uw' R Bw Fw2 F R Uw' R D Dw' U F' R Dw U' R' Uw Lw2 Rw' R2 U Bw Dw' Uw' L' Rw2 F L' R2 Bw' Uw2 Rw' F2 U2 F L2 Dw' Uw U Fw2 R Dw' L' Dw' B2 Bw2 D Fw Rw' R'
*2. *Dw' L' Fw' Lw' R' D' Uw' L Rw Bw F' L' Dw2 B U' B2 Dw2 Fw' Dw Bw2 Uw Lw2 R B2 Uw2 L2 Dw' L R2 U' F2 D B Uw2 U' Fw' Lw' D2 Fw' Rw D Lw2 Rw Uw Rw2 R2 Uw2 U B2 Rw2 Uw' B D2 B Bw' Dw L2 D' Uw' B'
*3. *Bw2 D Uw U2 Rw Dw' B2 Bw2 F2 Uw U L' B' L U F' Uw2 U F2 D L R' B2 Bw Fw F2 Uw Bw' F2 D2 Dw L Lw' Rw' Uw2 L2 B' Fw' R' D2 Fw' D2 B Bw F Rw B' Lw B2 F2 Lw B2 Lw R2 Fw' Lw Dw Lw' D2 Uw'
*4. *R Dw' L' Fw2 U2 L Rw' R D2 B F2 R Bw Lw Fw' F2 D Dw' Uw B Fw' L Lw2 D' U' B' D' Dw' Lw' Rw2 F' D2 R U Lw Dw B' Bw' F' Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' L' Fw' F2 L' Bw' F2 L' Dw' Uw Bw' Fw2 Dw' Bw'
*5. *U2 L2 Fw D' Dw2 F2 R B2 Lw Rw' Bw2 Lw' D Bw' L Rw' Dw L' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' F' D2 Lw Bw Lw' Bw2 Lw' Uw B U2 Bw' R2 Dw2 R' F' Rw Dw U2 B Rw' D2 R' Bw' D' Lw' F Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw F L' D2 F2 Rw' R' F2 Dw Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 2F2 3U 2U' B' 2F F' 2U 2L' 3U 2R2 B 3R 2R D B2 D' 2D 2U2 U2 2L U' 3R2 2R' 3U' 3R2 R' 2B 2D 3R2 3F' 2F' 2L' 3F' 2F' R' F 3U' L 3R2 2F 2D L' 3R2 2D 3F2 D2 3U2 2R 2B L2 R B 2F 2L' 2R 3F D L' 3U 2U2 3F L2 2L R 2U 2B' L2 2L' 2R2
*2. *2F' 2R 2B L D' L 3F2 3U 2L' F' 3U 2L B2 3R2 D B2 R 3F' 2L' 2R2 B U' 2R R2 3U' 3R2 F' L2 F' 2U' 2L' R2 3U 2U 2L' U2 L2 3U' 2U' 2F' 2L 2R' 2D 2F2 2L 2U2 2L' F' D2 2D2 U F' 2D2 2R' 2D' R U R U' B2 3U2 2F' 2L U' B2 D2 U2 2B' F 2R'
*3. *2B2 F' 3R' 2R' R2 U' 3R 2F' D' 2F R 2D2 R' 3U' L' 2B' 2F' 2R U' 3R' 2D2 3R 2B2 F' D 3U2 U' B2 2F2 D' 2D' 2U U' B 2D2 2F R D' 3R' 3F F2 L B2 3F D' U R' 3U B2 3R 2U U2 3F 3U2 2U2 F2 3R2 3F' 2F U' 3F2 3U2 U2 3R B 3R' R' D 2R R
*4. *U 3F2 2D2 R 2F2 3R2 F2 U2 3R R' 3F 2L2 F' 3U' B L D' 3U' 2U2 L' 2B 3F' 2U2 U B' 2D R 2D2 2R R 2B2 3U 2L2 3U 2L' D' B2 2D L 2U2 2L R 2D 3F L 2R2 F L2 2R' 3F' R 2D2 L2 2R 2D2 3U' F' D' 3U' 3R2 3U' 2U L B' 2U2 U2 B2 F2 2R' F
*5. *U2 2L' 2R' 2D2 2B' 3U B' 2B' 3F F2 2L B F' 2D2 2R 2B' D L B' 3F' 2F' F' 2U 3F2 R 2B2 3U2 3F' D 3U2 U' 2R' 2F2 2R2 F2 2D' 2R' B 3R F 2D' 3U' 2R2 B' 2U R' 2D U 3F 3R 2F2 2L' R 2D2 3R' D' 2B2 2F2 2U U2 3F2 2F2 D2 2F2 F 2L D2 2B' 2F2 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B 3F2 F' 3R' 2D' 3U' U' F 2L2 3D2 2B2 2L 2U U 2F 3L' 2R' 2F 2L' D' 2B2 3D' B2 2F2 2D' 2L 3B 2D' R' 2U' B' 3F F 3U' 2L' B' 2U2 3R R 3B D2 2L' 3U 2L2 3L' 3B2 3D 2F' L' 3U2 2U2 F 2D 3D 2L U2 L' 2F 2L' F' 2U2 B2 3R' 2F 3D 3U' B2 2B' 3F2 L' R' 3D 3F2 2R2 3U2 U2 2F 2D2 3U' 2U' 3B' 2F2 L' 3R B 3L 3R' D' U2 3R F2 3D2 2R' 2D' L' 2L 3R U 2B R
*2. *2B' 3U 2R' 2D2 3U 3B2 2F2 3R 2F D2 3R' 3B 3U2 3R' 3U2 2U' U' B 2F R' D' 2U R 2B 2F 3R' D' 2U' 2B' 3B2 2F 3R' U' L R 3U2 U2 3F' 2D U' R 2D2 L' 3L 3R2 F2 2R2 2D' 3D 2R' 3F' 3U 2U2 2L' 3L2 B2 2D L 2L 2R' 2U' 2L' 3D 3R 3F' 2L2 3L 3R2 D2 2D L 3R2 3U2 3F' D F2 R D 2L 3B 3F 2F 2D2 L 2B' 3B U2 B 2U' 3B' 2U' L2 2L' 3L 2U 2R2 D' 2D' 2F' L2
*3. *3F 2F2 3U' R' 3U2 3L 2R2 3D' U 3B' 2F2 F' 3L2 2B R2 2B F2 3L 3R2 3D2 L B' F 2D2 3L' 3R2 F' L U 2B 3F' 2U2 2F' 2L R' 3F' 3R 2D B 3B' F D' 2R' U 3R2 2B2 2R 3B' U' 2R2 2F2 F2 2D' 2U' 2F' F' 2R R 3D2 U2 3L 2R B2 2D 3D2 U2 3L2 R2 D' 3B' 2U' 3B 2L' 3R2 2D2 2F' 2R2 B 2B' L2 3L' B' D L' D F 3L' 2R R' 3U' 2B2 2R2 2B 3U 3F D2 3D2 3U2 2U2 U'
*4. *2L' 3D2 L' 2L' 3R R 2U' 2L2 3R2 D 2L' R 2F R' 2D 3L' 3R' 3B 2F 3U' 3L2 R' 3F' F2 R' 3D 3B2 2D2 2U2 3F2 2D B' D2 R 2D' 2B 3B' 3R' 2U R' D 3D 3U 2B2 2L' 2B' 2L' 3R2 2B 2D' 2F' D' 3R' 3F2 2D' 3L' 3B' 2L2 2R D' 2U2 3B2 3F' L 2L2 3R' R' 3B L' F' D' 3U 3F 2F2 2R R2 3F2 2R 3U' 2B2 2U2 L 2L2 B 3B 3F' 2R' B' 3B 3F F' 2D 2B2 2U 3L2 B' 2R2 2D L2 2L2
*5. *2F 3D2 2L 3L2 R' D2 3R' B2 2L' D 3D2 3U' U2 2B 3B L' 2B' 2D B2 3B' F2 3L2 3R' 2R 2D 3U B' 2B 3R2 2R2 2F' 3L B 3F2 3U2 3B 2R2 3F2 2F2 2R2 D2 2U' L 2R 3B' 3D 3U2 3R 2U2 2B 3F 3D' 3L' D' 2D2 R' 3D2 B2 L2 3L 3U2 R2 2F' 2R2 R' 2B 3B2 2D 3D' 3L' 3R' 2D2 2L D 3B' 2R2 B 2R' 2F 3D 2R' 2B' 3U' B2 F2 3D' U' B' 3D 3U2 2L' F2 3R2 D 3L2 2F 2D2 2U B' 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R U2 R2 F' R' F R' U
*2. *U R' U2 R F2 R U' R2 F' R'
*3. *U R U' R2 F R F U F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' U2 F D2 B F2 R2 F D2 F2 U' R' D2 F L B2 U B U2 F2
*2. *F2 U B2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R U R2 F L2 R' F D L' B
*3. *D R B' L2 D' F R B2 L2 B' U L2 D2 B2 U F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 Uw L2 U' R' Uw2 B' Uw' B R D Uw2 B2 Uw2 U' B' Uw L2 D Rw' R Uw2 Rw D Uw F D' R B2 F' D Uw' Fw L' R U2 R' Fw F
*2. *B Fw2 D' B Fw' D Uw' Rw' F R2 Fw2 D U F U B2 Fw' F' Rw' U' L2 R' B Fw2 U' R2 Uw2 R' D F2 Uw B' L2 D' L2 Rw2 U' B' Fw' U'
*3. *D2 U' B2 U' Rw' Uw' Rw' R2 Uw Fw F D' L' R2 U' Rw2 D2 L R D2 R' U' Rw2 R B Rw2 B2 F2 Rw2 F U2 L2 F' L2 Uw' R D Fw2 L2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 Fw2 R' D2 B2 L' Dw2 Bw' R Bw L2 Bw' L2 R' Dw2 U B2 Bw2 Fw L' Lw D2 Uw' Rw' B2 Bw F D2 U' Rw D Dw U' Bw' L2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 B Uw2 Fw' F' Dw2 B L Lw2 R' U2 B Fw2 Uw' B Uw U' R2 Dw' R F' Dw U2
*2. *F D2 Uw B Bw' F' D Uw2 Lw' Dw Uw Rw Uw Fw Uw U Fw2 D Dw2 U2 L' Rw D U' F2 Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 R Bw Lw2 Fw Lw' Rw U' R F' Dw' L R2 Bw2 L Lw' Bw F' U2 L Dw2 B Rw' R2 B2 Rw F' Rw' Fw2 Lw2 D' U
*3. *B' F2 Dw' Lw' Rw2 D2 Bw Fw' D' Dw2 Rw Dw Fw' R2 F' D2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' Dw U2 Lw Bw2 U Bw' D2 L2 D Rw B' D2 Uw F Rw Fw2 D Rw' Bw2 D2 Dw L2 B U' Bw2 D2 R' D U R' B' Bw' F D2 F' L' F' L R' D Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L D' 3U2 R' 3F' 2F' L 3F 2F2 L' 2U2 2F' U2 3R2 2R2 D' 2F R' B2 2B2 3F' 2F' 3R2 R' B2 D 3R2 2B 3F2 2F' F' U 2F' 3U' F2 R 3U 2U L 2L' 2R2 R' 2D2 3R2 U B 3U 2L 2F' R 3U F 2R 2B2 U2 L2 2U' 3R 3U' 2B' 2U 2F 2D 3R2 R 2U2 2B F 2L 3R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 3R 3U2 2B 3R2 D 3D2 B2 2U 2B2 2R2 2B' 2D2 2B 3F2 L 3F' 3U' 2L 3F2 3U B2 2R2 R 2D' U' 2L2 3B' 2L' R 3D' U2 2L' 3R' U' 2B' U2 3B' 3L 2F F2 3D' B' L2 3R 2R2 3F 2F2 2U' 2L2 2B 3D2 2U2 3R R D2 L' 2L2 3L' R2 2D 3U2 U' F 2U2 R 2F' 2R2 R' 3F2 L' 3F2 3L 3D2 R 2B2 3B' 2F2 3R F' 3R2 2R2 B 3F 2D U 3R' F' L' B2 2B' 3F' 2D2 3R B2 2B' D2 2F 3R' 3B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L B F' U' R' D' B D2 L2 D2 R
*2. *F2 R U2 B2 L2 U2 L' R' B2 U2 R' U L2 R2 B U2 F' L2 D2 L
*3. *F' D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 R' D' B' D2 L2 F R B L2 R F'
*4. *L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L B' L2 D2 L' R B2 U R' F
*5. *F' B2 L2 U' L D2 F' R' U' L2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 L F2 R2 F2 D2
*6. *R' U' D2 B U' R2 U' R2 U L' U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2
*7. *U2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 R2 D L2 B' U2 R2 F2 L' U R F2 U F
*8. *R U L' B R B' R2 U' F' R L2 U L2 U R2 B2 D B2 D B2 R2
*9. *R B R F L' U L B2 U' B2 R U2 B2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 R U2
*10. *R2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 R' U F2 L B' L2 B'
*11. *B D' F' U2 R D L2 B' L2 F D F2 U' R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2
*12. *B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U2 R D R U L D' U2 F U' R'
*13. *U L2 D R2 D B2 D' F2 D' R2 F U L' F' R D U2 L F' U R2
*14. *U2 R2 U2 L' D2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 L' D R F2 R F' L U R' B F
*15. *R2 D B2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U B' R F2 U L' B' L D2 L2 D
*16. *B' L F2 U R D' R2 F' L2 F' D2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 L2
*17. *D' R' U R D' F' U B' R' F R2 D2 R2 F R2 B' U2 F D2 F'
*18. *D2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 F R2 U2 F D2 L B' D' F2 L U' F' D L2
*19. *L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 B' D R2 D2 B' R' F R2 B' R'
*20. *D2 R' F2 L' U F' U' B' U2 L D B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D F2
*21. *L U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 F D2 U R' F2 D2 L R D2
*22. *B2 U2 F' D2 B D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' L' F L R2 F' U F' L' D' R
*23. *F2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 R B2 D2 B2 U F2 D R' U2 F R' B' U R D
*24. *L D2 L U2 R F2 R' B2 R2 B2 R' U' B D2 F' U2 B' D U' L' U
*25. *R' L U L D' B2 D B2 R' F2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 F R2 D2 F2 D2
*26. *F' L2 U' R' B2 D L' F' B U' R F2 B2 U2 L U2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2
*27. *F2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 D' L' B' D F' D2 L2 R F2
*28. *L' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 D F2 B L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 U2
*29. *U R2 U' L2 D U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R D' U2 B' L F' U R' B D2
*30. *F' R2 U' L' U' R F U D B U2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2
*31. *D2 F2 R D2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D' R2 F' L B D2 U B2 F
*32. *L2 U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 F' R' D B2 U' R B' F U2 F2 D
*33. *R' B2 R B' R' U2 D' F' U B R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2
*34. *R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 U R2 D B' D' L D R U' B L2 U R2
*35. *D2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D F D' B U' B2 D2 U R' U
*36. *R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U L2 U L2 R' B' U B F R D B2 R'
*37. *L2 B L2 B' R2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 F' U' L2 D U2 R D' F'
*38. *B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 L' R' B2 F' D L2 D2 U L' D2 B D2 R2
*39. *D U L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 F2 L B U' F2 U' L R U2 F' L' D
*40. *D2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 F' R' F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 F U2 R2 B2 L U2 R F L2 R2 U' R' D'
*2. *F2 L D2 R' F2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 R B' R' F' D' L R' B' D R B2
*3. *R2 U F2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 B' L' D' B' D L' R' D2 F'
*4. *D R2 U' B2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 F' U' B2 F' D B L' U'
*5. *B2 D R2 D L2 U R2 F2 D B2 F2 L B F L B' U L2 F R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U D R L D' B U' D2 R F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2
*2. *R2 D L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D' F R D L R' U' B' F2 D2 B2
*3. *R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' L U F' D2 L' R2 B2 U' L' D'
*4. *B' D2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 F' L2 U' L U R' D' R B2 L' D F2
*5. *U' B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 R' U' F' D' L R B F U R2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 U F2 D B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R F2 L F' L D' U2 B2 D2 L
*2. *R D2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' D' U2 L U2 R2 F' R2 B' L
*3. *D' U2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 B F U R' D2 R2 D' L' R' D
*4. *R2 D2 R U' B2 U' R B L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R
*5. *R L' D L2 B R' L' F' B2 D' R' L' B2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 U2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 U2 R' U' B F D' U' B L U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R' U F U' F2 U' R U
*3. *R2 D F2 U B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 F L' R' F D2 R2 B' F2 D2 U
*4. *U R Uw B' Fw F Uw2 Fw R U' F L' U2 F R D' R B Rw2 R' D2 B' F2 L' D2 Uw B' Fw D' U R' D2 U2 B2 U' R' Fw' U2 Rw' D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 R' F2 R F' U R2
*3. *L2 F2 U F2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D L' D' U2 B2 F' U2 B' R B D U'
*4. *Rw2 R Uw L2 B L F D2 Uw U' B' L2 D' B' R' Uw' Rw' R U R2 B2 Rw' R2 Fw' D2 Fw2 U' Fw F2 D2 Fw2 F L' F' U' Fw' U2 L' Uw' Rw2
*5. *Lw R2 F' Rw2 Fw' F D2 B' Uw' Rw Fw2 R2 B' F2 Rw2 F2 D Uw' Rw2 B' Lw2 Dw' U2 R2 B2 Lw2 R D' L' Lw2 B' L Uw Fw' F L' B' F Lw Rw' R' D2 Uw' B' D2 Bw Lw' Dw Rw Uw Lw Fw' Dw2 B2 L' Lw2 D2 U2 R' Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=4 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R L' U' L' B R L' B u
*2. *R B L' R' U L' R' b u'
*3. *U' B R' U R L' B' r b u
*4. *R' B U B' R U B l' r b u'
*5. *R' U' R U' R' B' L' l b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (0, 4)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (3, -3) / (1, -2) / (-3, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 6)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 4) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' R' U L' R' D' R' L' U
*2. *U R D' U D U D R U'
*3. *R' D' R L' U R' L R'
*4. *D U' R U D U' D' U L'
*5. *R' U' L' U' D U D R


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jun 4, 2013)

*2x2 : *5.68, (5.57), (10.30), 5.73, 6.46 = *5.96*
*3x3 : *(20.54), 18.34, 18.75, 20.32, (18.09) = *19.14*
*4x4 : *1:12.57, 1:08.52, (1:16.33), (1:08.43), 1:14.75 = *1:11.95*
*5x5 : *(2:16.16), 2:11.49, 2:04.25, (1:54.88), 2:04.51 = *2:06.75*
*6x6 : *(3:33.32), 3:32.19, (3:24.19), 3:24.42, 3:32.89 = *3:29.83*
*7x7 : *4:47.36, 5:01.26, 5:00.60, (5:14.27), (4:45.53) = *4:56.41*
*2x2 BLD : *DNF, DNF, 52.56 = *52.56*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, 2:58.93, DNF = *2:58.93*
*4x4 BLD : *17:51 (12:00), DNF (22:07), DNF (17:00) = *17:51*
*5x5 BLD : *DNF (50:14), 45:22 (31:21), DNF (40:41) = *45:22*
*Multi BLD : 2/3 (18:17)*
*OH : *51.71, 57.78, (1:06.33), (49.41), 54.43 = *54.64*
*MTS : *56.44, 1:03.37, 59.69, (53.66), (1:25.66) = *59.83*
*2-4 relay : 1:28.73*
*2-5 relay : 3:55.04*
*Megaminx : *(2:00.74), 1:56.37, 1:35.33, (1:35.07), 1:54.67 = *1:48.79*
*Pyraminx : *(5.01), 5.99, 7.11, (7.72), 5.51 = *6.20*
*Square-1: *42.40, 43.14, (43.42), (22.34), 33.71 = *39.75*
*Skewb : *32.34, (26.23), (36.19), 32.17, 31.51 = *32.01*


----------



## Bobo (Jun 4, 2013)

2x2: 2.81, 3.66, 2.62, 2.94, 2.49 = 2.79


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 4, 2013)

*2x2* - (4.51), 5.31, 5.96, (9.16), 8.73 = *6.67*
*3x3* - 20.66, 21.95, (22.11), (16.87), 17.19 = *19.93*
*4x4* - (1:34.36), 1:25.59, 1:28.45, (1:20.02), 1:31.37 = *1:28.47*
*5x5* - 2:41.66, 2:47.49, 2:42.15, (2:38.43), (2:59.27) = *2:43.77*
*OH* - 38.39, (37.49), (43.99), 37.58, 43.23 = *39.73*
*2BLD* - 43.57, DNF, 31.33 = *31.33*
*3BLD* - DNF, DNF, 2:26.84 = *2:26.84*
*4BLD* - DNF, DNF, 19:42.11 = *19:42.11*


----------



## andi25 (Jun 4, 2013)

*3x3 Multiblind:* *4/6 in 40:13.13*


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 5, 2013)

*2x2:* (5.54), 6.42, 6.32, (6.82), 6.38 = *6.37*
*3x3:* 20.70, (14.75), 19.68+, 16.87, (40.45) = *19.08*
*4x4:* 1:46.43, 1:42.88, (1:34.41), (1:47.48), 1:37.63 = *1:42.31*
*5x5:* 5:23.84, (4:04.47), (5:41.35), 4:56.98, 5:22.02 = *5:14.28*
*2BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3BLD:* 4:29.44, 4.58.57, DNF = *4:29.44*
*4BLD:* DNF, 23:50.73, DNF = *23:50.73*
*3x3 OH:* 38.12, 26.64, (25.41), (38.35), 36.71 = *33.82*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 2:01.43*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: 6:40.02*
*Pyraminx:* (11.02), (14.46), 11.19, 11.34, 11.16 = *11.23*


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 5, 2013)

*2x2:* 4.28, 5.76, 4.46, 3.96, 2.92 = *4.24*


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 6, 2013)

*2x2:* 5.25, 7.63, (8.33), (4.69), 6.33 = *6.40*
*3x3:* (16.40), (21.81), 18.62, 19.91, 18.34 = *18.96*

*3OH:* (45.83), 55.21, 50.43, 52.29, (57.72) = *52.64*
*3BLD:* 4:22.07[2:13.98](DNF), 3:55.98[2:00.49], 3:56.21[2:27.27](DNF) = *3:55.98*

*Multi-BLD:* 8:23.69 1/2
*2-4 relay: 2:56.03*


----------



## mande (Jun 6, 2013)

3x3 BLD: DNF(1:29.21), 1:24.03, 1:31.04 = 1:24.03

4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
6x6 BLD: DNF
7x7 BLD: DNF


----------



## skippykev (Jun 7, 2013)

*3x3:* 31.51, [34.33], (26.02), 28.62, 32.55 *= 30.89*
Ehhh.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 7, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (9.28) (15.41) 10.75 9.61 10.47 = *10.28* 
*3X3X3*: 26.69 26.27 (29.71) (24.20) 25.69 = * 26.22*
*4X4X4*: (2:52.66) 3:13.09 2:57.02 (3:24.19) 3:21.89 = *3:10.67*
*5X5X5*: (21:14.23) DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF*

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *DNF*


Spoiler



1. B2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 U2 R' U' B F D' U' B L U2

D' B2 R' U' L' D2 // Cross on green (6)

B' D B2 D' B L B' L' B U B' U' // solved some pairs (17)

B2 U' B' U // All but two egdes and three corners (22)


solution D' B2 R' U' L' D2 B' D B2 D' B L B' L' B U B' U' B2 U' B' U


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 8, 2013)

7x7: 4:39.27, 4:29.88, 4:11.13, 4:38.00, 4:16.54 = 4:28.14


----------



## Edmund (Jun 8, 2013)

2x2- 5.34
5.53, 6.05, 4.46, 3.31, 8.04

3x3-21.76
22.88, 21.09, 19.50, 24.61, 21.31


----------



## shubhayankabir (Jun 9, 2013)

2x2: (4.83), 4.56, (2.93), 3.78, 4.63 = 4.32
3x3: (20.39), 17.53, 19.90, 17.99, (16.65) = 18.47
4x4: (1:46.90), 1:41.50, 1:25.09, (1:16.96), 1:32.28 = 1:32.96
5x5: 2:54.02, 2:58.70, (2:46.72), (3:26.39), 2:47.29 = 2:53.34 (pb too!!  )
2x2BLD: DNF, (1:15.92), DNF = 1:15.92
3x3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3OH: (20.95), 32.34, 23.43, 23.78, (35.38) = 26.52 (epic inconsistency, could have been a sub 25 avg  )
2x2+3x3+4x4 relay: 2:08.41
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 relay: 5:36.98
megaminx: 3:44.38, (3:21.77), 3:38.57, (3:49.65), 3:21.96 = 3:35.27
pyraminx: 11.83, 13.71, (8.59), 13.37, (15.04) = 12.97


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 9, 2013)

3x3: (10.78), (9.11), 10.64, 10.46, 9.66 = 10.25


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 10, 2013)

2x2: 4.35, (6.30), (3.67), 5.26, 5.24 Avg. =4.95
3x3: (18.97), 20.19, (20.53), 20.34, 19.25 Avg. = 19.93
4x4: 1:29.66, (1:18.74), (1:32.06), 1:23.52, 1:26.37 Avg. = 1:26.52
5x5: (2:58.27), 2:35.10, 2:39.92, 2:38.14, (2:31.02) Avg. = 2:37.72
6x6: 5:00.90, (5:23.64), 5:17.16, 4:47.21, (4:28.35) Avg. = 5:01.76
7x7: 8:33.67, 8:31.90, (9:26.21), 8:49.80, (8:17.50) Avg. = 8:38.46
2x2 BLD: 49.31, (34.14), 1:19.45 = 34.14
3x3 BLD: 4:39.84, 4:39.79, (4:19.26) = 4:19.26
Multi-BLD: 2/2 (16:15)
3x3 OH: (36.32), 37.15, 40.31, 41.67, (43.58) Avg. = 39.71
3x3 with Feet: (3:00.84), (2:26.57), 2:35.45, 2:51.30, 2:28.91 Avg. = 2:38.55
3x3 Match the Scramble: 1:29.36, 1:31.32, (1:45.96), 1:27.50, (1:17.52) Avg. = 1:29.39
FMC: 43
2-3-4 Relay: 1:52.86
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:44.12
Magic: 2.16, 2.31, (2.15), (2.41), 2.32 Avg. = 2.26
Clock: 29.41, (29.99), 27.24, (26.95), 28.40 Avg. = 28.35
Megaminx: 2:04.05, 1:55.66, (2:09.55), 2:03.24, (1:52.59) Avg. = 2:00.98
Pyraminx: 9.08, (5.81), 9.12, 9.50, (10.57) Avg. = 9.23
Square-1: (46.08), 56.72, 1:01.34, (1:02.73), 58.91 Avg. = 58.99
Skewb: (16.74), 20.35, 26.72, (30.19), 23.65 Avg. = 23.57


----------



## epicdarr (Jun 10, 2013)

3x3: (1:9.73), 57.15, (43.66), 45.87, 45.05 = 49.36


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2013)

*3x3:* 21.68, (DNF), (16.57), 20.34, 16.68 = 19.57
*4x4:* (1:03.12), 1:21.70, (1:38.72), 1:07.30, 1:09.25 = 1:12.75
*5x5:* (1:58.84), 1:53.65, (1:41.55), 1:48.23, 1:53.67 = 1:51.85
*6x6:* 3:36.79, 3:36.20, (DNF), (3:20.87), 3:33.62 = 3:35.54
*7x7:* (5:03.48), 5:03.04, (4:34.90), 4:53.83, 4:57.30 = 4:58.06
*OH:* 37.65, (32.58), (DNF), 35.01, 34.26 = 35.64
*Megaminx:* (1:54.28), 2:12.47, (2:19.33), 2:12.61, 2:04.32 = 2:09.80
*Pyraminx:* (11.90), 10.06, 10.52, (8.60), 8.76 = 9.78
*Square-1:* 31.45, (22.77), (35.53), 23.78, 31.57 = 28.93

I don't even...


----------



## ThatCuber (Jun 10, 2013)

*3x3*: 
1	60.15 U D B2 F' D L B2 F2 R' L2 D L' D F' L' F' R2 F' R2 B' L' D2 U F' U'
2	51.97 L B' L' U' D' L D L' D' F L D B2 U2 F L U' R2 L B' F' U' D' R2 U'
3	67.79 B2 L U2 L F2 L2 R' B' L2 U' D' L' D U2 L2 U F' U' L U F2 D F2 U2 F'
4	59.84 L U2 D R' D2 B' D' L' U' F D' U2 R D' R' B L' B' R U L F2 R2 D2 F2
5	51.13 L2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' U L B' F U' R' B2 U' B' F D U2 F2 U L' B
Average: *57.32*
*2x2*:
1	7.45	F R2 F R' U2 R U F2 R
2	8.04	U2 F' R' U R' U R' F R'
3	3.69	R2 F2 R U F' R U2 R' F2
4	8.53	U R U F' R2 U2 R' U
5	9.6	F2 R2 F U' F R2 F U' F' U'
Average: *8.01*

Yes, locked in last place


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 10, 2013)

4x4x4 Blindfolded: 13:40.13, 15:32.70, DNF (13:34.95)
On the 2nd I had to correct memo errors and had two significant recall pauses in edges... Too bad as I experienced good think-ahead during edges.

5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF
33:xxxx off by a lot...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 11, 2013)

Results, congrats to Skullush, mycube & bacyril

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.34 nccube
 2.39 fazrulz
 2.70 Sebastien
 2.79 Bobo
 2.89 Lapinsavant
 3.61 Iggy
 3.99 mycube
 4.11 riley
 4.23 SirWaffle
 4.31 Skullush
 4.32 shubhayankabir
 4.32 FinnGamer
 4.43 uesyuu
 4.49 yuxuibbs
 4.95 cc9tough
 5.35 Edmund
 5.52 ryanj92
 5.93 bh13
 5.94 blairubik
 5.96 bacyril
 6.05 Andrew Clayton
 6.15 Lid
 6.18 Mikel
 6.37 PianoCube
 6.40 Sir E Brum
 6.67 DuffyEdge
 7.38 Schmidt
 7.78 ickathu
 8.01 ThatCuber
 8.64 MasterROBO360
 8.84 Gordon
 9.06 cytokid101
 10.28 MarcelP
 14.72 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 7.96 fazrulz
 8.92 antoineccantin
 9.86 nccube
 10.25 Tao Yu
 11.03 riley
 11.47 Lapinsavant
 12.83 mycube
 13.76 FinnGamer
 14.01 yuxuibbs
 14.67 Skullush
 15.65 Iggy
 17.06 cytokid101
 18.16 Mikel
 18.47 shubhayankabir
 18.81 blairubik
 18.96 Sir E Brum
 19.03 Andrew Clayton
 19.08 PianoCube
 19.14 bacyril
 19.22 Lid
 19.44 ickathu
 19.57 Dene
 19.81 bh13
 19.93 DuffyEdge
 19.93 cc9tough
 20.81 ryanj92
 20.98 PM 1729
 21.22 Perff
 21.76 Edmund
 22.98 Spaxxy
 25.39 Schmidt
 26.22 MarcelP
 29.52 Gordon
 30.34 skippykev
 35.95 MatsBergsten
 42.14 MasterROBO360
 49.36 epicdarr
 57.32 ThatCuber
*4x4x4*(23)

 35.05 fazrulz
 45.64 antoineccantin
 49.74 Lapinsavant
 50.25 riley
 50.59 mycube
 57.14 Skullush
 58.54 FinnGamer
 1:05.70 Iggy
 1:11.95 bacyril
 1:12.75 Dene
 1:12.98 yuxuibbs
 1:13.40 bh13
 1:19.66 ickathu
 1:26.52 cc9tough
 1:26.54 ryanj92
 1:26.65 Mikel
 1:28.47 DuffyEdge
 1:32.96 shubhayankabir
 1:42.31 PianoCube
 1:52.42 Schmidt
 2:28.88 MatsBergsten
 2:59.52 Gordon
 3:10.67 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:25.40 antoineccantin
 1:35.57 mycube
 1:50.44 riley
 1:51.85 Dene
 1:59.06 FinnGamer
 2:00.25 Skullush
 2:06.75 bacyril
 2:34.66 Mikel
 2:37.72 cc9tough
 2:41.85 yuxuibbs
 2:43.77 DuffyEdge
 2:44.61 ickathu
 2:53.34 shubhayankabir
 4:54.80 MatsBergsten
 5:14.28 PianoCube
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:04.47 mycube
 3:17.49 Lapinsavant
 3:18.71 antoineccantin
 3:29.83 bacyril
 3:35.54 Dene
 3:59.90 Skullush
 4:29.21 FinnGamer
 4:47.46 yuxuibbs
 5:01.76 cc9tough
 5:16.10 ickathu
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:20.64 mycube
 4:28.14 JianhanC
 4:43.02 antoineccantin
 4:56.41 bacyril
 4:58.06 Dene
 6:26.84 Skullush
 8:38.46 cc9tough
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 13.89 antoineccantin
 18.38 uesyuu
 21.49 yuxuibbs
 24.04 Skullush
 24.16 riley
 24.25 mycube
 26.52 shubhayankabir
 27.71 Lid
 31.68 Iggy
 33.18 FinnGamer
 33.82 PianoCube
 35.64 Dene
 39.01 Mikel
 39.71 cc9tough
 39.73 DuffyEdge
 42.66 ryanj92
 45.14 bh13
 52.64 Sir E Brum
 54.64 bacyril
 1:02.58 blairubik
 1:07.25 ickathu
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:38.55 cc9tough
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 9.51 Andrew Clayton
 13.53 riley
 23.99 Skullush
 29.95 blairubik
 31.04 ickathu
 31.07 MatsBergsten
 31.33 DuffyEdge
 34.14 cc9tough
 52.56 bacyril
 1:15.92 shubhayankabir
 1:16.92 Gordon
 1:17.22 Lid
 DNF PianoCube
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 41.19 riley
 1:03.70 Skullush
 1:10.12 uesyuu
 1:17.50 MatsBergsten
 1:22.50 antoineccantin
 1:24.03 mande
 1:43.89 blairubik
 1:45.10 mycube
 1:50.94 nccube
 2:26.84 DuffyEdge
 2:34.53 okayama
 2:58.93 bacyril
 3:55.98 Sir E Brum
 4:19.26 cc9tough
 4:29.44 PianoCube
 DNF shubhayankabir
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(11)

 8:26.47 uesyuu
 8:42.18 MatsBergsten
 9:06.29 Skullush
 9:19.56 antoineccantin
13:40.13 Cubenovice
17:51.00 bacyril
19:42.11 DuffyEdge
23:50.73 PianoCube
 DNF riley
 DNF okayama
 DNF mande
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

12:03.85 MatsBergsten
13:59.26 Mike Hughey
15:22.75 Skullush
45:22.00 bacyril
 DNF riley
 DNF Cubenovice
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Skullush
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF mande
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Skullush
 DNF mande
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

9/13 (42:41)  Skullush
4/5 (14:27)  Iggy
7/11 (56:22)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (16:15)  cc9tough
4/6 (40:13)  andi25
2/3 (18:17)  bacyril
1/2 ( 5:11)  antoineccantin
1/2 ( 8:23)  Sir E Brum
2/4 (12:01)  mycube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 59.83 bacyril
 1:29.39 cc9tough
 3:15.54 Skullush
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 1:05.67 Lapinsavant
 1:08.91 mycube
 1:09.63 riley
 1:16.34 Skullush
 1:17.27 FinnGamer
 1:28.73 bacyril
 1:41.30 blairubik
 1:42.53 yuxuibbs
 1:46.84 bh13
 1:52.86 cc9tough
 1:54.61 ickathu
 2:01.43 PianoCube
 2:08.41 shubhayankabir
 2:10.08 Mikel
 2:56.03 Sir E Brum
 6:14.88 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 3:03.83 mycube
 3:17.94 Skullush
 3:33.58 FinnGamer
 3:55.04 bacyril
 4:19.23 ickathu
 4:19.50 yuxuibbs
 4:44.12 cc9tough
 4:45.84 Mikel
 5:36.98 shubhayankabir
 6:40.02 PianoCube
 9:03.78 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(3)

 1.10 yuxuibbs
 2.26 cc9tough
 4.37 ickathu
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.70 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(3)

 23.57 cc9tough
 28.76 Schmidt
 32.01 bacyril
*Clock*(9)

 8.46 ryanj92
 9.44 Sebastien
 9.85 Perff
 10.13 Iggy
 15.63 Mikel
 22.31 Skullush
 22.83 yuxuibbs
 28.35 cc9tough
 30.19 ickathu
*Pyraminx*(14)

 4.76 Iggy
 5.49 ickathu
 6.20 bacyril
 6.30 Skullush
 7.94 bh13
 9.07 riley
 9.23 cc9tough
 9.78 Dene
 10.90 yuxuibbs
 11.23 PianoCube
 11.88 Schmidt
 12.65 ryanj92
 12.97 shubhayankabir
 17.53 FinnGamer
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:40.74 riley
 1:43.12 Skullush
 1:45.03 Iggy
 1:48.79 bacyril
 1:55.59 Lid
 2:00.98 cc9tough
 2:09.80 Dene
 2:16.38 mycube
 2:28.26 ickathu
 2:51.29 yuxuibbs
 3:08.51 FinnGamer
 3:34.97 shubhayankabir
*Square-1*(5)

 22.26 Lid
 27.99 Skullush
 28.93 Dene
 39.75 bacyril
 58.99 cc9tough
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

25 Sebastien
25 okayama
26 irontwig
28 mycube
32 Attila
38 Meneghetti
38 uesyuu
41 Iggy
43 cc9tough
47 yuxuibbs
55 Skullush
DNF  guusrs
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

354 Skullush
244 mycube
227 bacyril
218 riley
204 cc9tough
180 antoineccantin
177 yuxuibbs
174 Iggy
159 FinnGamer
137 MatsBergsten
126 shubhayankabir
126 Lapinsavant
125 ickathu
118 Dene
109 PianoCube
103 fazrulz
103 uesyuu
101 Mikel
96 DuffyEdge
91 blairubik
88 nccube
85 bh13
81 Lid
75 ryanj92
68 Sir E Brum
67 Sebastien
57 Andrew Clayton
43 mande
38 Tao Yu
38 Schmidt
37 MarcelP
35 okayama
35 cytokid101
34 Edmund
33 Bobo
28 SirWaffle
27 Gordon
23 Perff
21 irontwig
20 andi25
19 Attila
18 Meneghetti
15 Cubenovice
15 PM 1729
14 Mike Hughey
13 JianhanC
13 MasterROBO360
12 ThatCuber
12 guusrs
12 Spaxxy
8 skippykev
5 epicdarr


----------

